# Partner has no Vas Deferens..... anyone else??



## Mrscollins2b (Jun 1, 2009)

Hiya, My Partner was born without his Vas Deferens. We were told by his consultant that in 30 years he has only ever seen this 3 times before.......... So my other half is 1 in a million!!! 

Thing is I have 2 children from my previous relationship and I feel like I'm lucky compaired 2 sum and don't have a right 2 feel upset, but I do. My Partner is devastated by this and our relationship is going through a rough patch at the moment because of this (He wont talk)

Help is there any1 who will


----------



## Monkey11 (Apr 4, 2009)

Hi there,

I don't really know if I can offer any great help to your situation but can the sperm not be surgically extracted? Maybe you could then do IUI or IVF? Did the specialist talk to you about any of these options as I have read that many men with this condition go on to father healthy children with assisted concraception techniques. Me and  my husband are currently going through our second cycle of IVF/ICSI due to very low sperm motility which goes to show that wherever the sperm is whether that be in the testies or ejaculated, the only thing that matters in the end once is the actual quality.

Good luck.

Lal.x


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

Hi Mrscollins.
i dont mean to to worry you but have they tested your partner to see if he is a carrier of the CF gene (cystic fibrosis).
my partner has CF and was born without his vas deferens, but i have seen on this site a few people say there husbands/partners are carriers of the gene and theres are missing also, this doesnt mean he has CF just a faulty gene!!

if you would like any info dont hesistate to ask, and your doctor should be able to help you!!

there is hope, were just starting out first ICSI and my partner has his sperm surgically removed through a procedure called TESA where they use a needle to remove it directly from the testicals.

Hope this helps x


----------



## Mrscollins2b (Jun 1, 2009)

Wow thanks for all the replys!

My partner has had the blood test 2 see if he is a carrier of CF, we are hoping not but have been told there is a high chance he is, the good news is they have said we can still go on to have IVF/ICSI.

We have got to wait until the 30th july 09 4 the result and 2 see a NHS doctor for the next stage which is to see if my partner has any sperm...? We are NOT going 2 get help from the NHS as I have 2 children and I can kinda understand that however it still hurts! because if my partner had been with some1 else who didnt have kids they would b able to help him has his own child. 

Quick change of subject how does ivf make u feel.....? xxxx


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Mrscollins2b, welcome to Fertility Friends. 

I think it's fairly typical male behaviour to not want to talk about it - heaven knows I tried many times with my DH and he's a fairly easy to talk to person. Infertility can put a huge strain on any relationship so please do work hard at it and rememebr all the reasons why you are together and the love you have for each other, and let him know you don't blame him for this.... and stop blaming yourself too for the fact you can't get funded treatment because you have children already. You have every right to feel sad and hurt that you can't have a baby easily with your partner, and being a mum alreayd does not make that any less hard.  
In fact, I would investigate that further because lot of PCTs have backtracked on that and now acknowledge that children from a previous relationship should not count. It's definitely worth investigating.

Here are some links you might find helpful at the moment. Please do have a look around and explore and start posting around the boards and making friends. FF is a wonderfully supportive community and you can only get the best out of it if you start posting and joining in so, please do so.

*What Every New Member Needs To Know (includes a list of common abbreviations) ~ *   CLICK HERE

*Male factors ~ *CLICK HERE

*A Rough Guide To IVF ~*   CLICK HERE

You can have a bit of fun or just gossip while you are on FF too so check out the general chit chat / jokes / hobbies area:

*Girl & Boy talk - Community & Fun Board ~ *CLICK HERE

You can also chat live in our excellent chat room. We have a newbie day in the chat room every Wednesday where you can meet one of our mods for support, meet other new members and get technical support with navigating the site and using all the functions available here.  CLICK HERE FOR INFO ON NEWBIE CHAT 

You can also "meet" and chat with people in your local area through the *Location boards*. This is especially useful to find people who may be using the same clinic and or in the same PCT area.

Wishing you lots of luck! 

C~x


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

well fingers crossed for the 30th July, im sure everything will be fine and work its self out!!

IVF makes me feel special actually, well i suppose cos its the only way we can have a baby it doesnt bother me, if there was even a 1% chance that we could get pregnant naturally then i think i would feel cheated but in all honestly im just ready for what the world has to throw at me. a child is a special gift and out child will be so wanted it is unreal!!
i just hope things work out!!
on the other side of it, the drugs havent done anything to me, ive been totoally fine, but i think when i start the stimming injections i will feel different!!

good luck xx


----------

